# Life in Cold Blood POsteR



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Got mine this morning!!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Got mine the other day! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine still has not arrived, ordered ages ago


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Still waiting for mine, are they worth the wait?


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

still wating for my 1 to


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

got mine :Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine came yesterday they are alright, I got it to stick up in the rep room.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

mine came on saturday.


----------



## ally2yana (Jan 5, 2008)

hi,

how do you order them?
I tried before and visited BBc website but not able to find the link.

thanks


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

try typing 'life in cold blood poster' into google.....google is this amazing thing called a search engine :whistling2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

anything is worth the wait if its to do with reps AND ITS FREE!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

............


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Still waiting for mine, are they worth the wait?


Suppose it depends what you want it for. I might be doing a little rep talk so I thought it would be a nice prop to use for that!

It's not bad though, are you planning to put it in the shop?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yay mine arrived in the post this morning its brilliant nice size wasnt expecting it to be as big :no1:


----------



## ally2yana (Jan 5, 2008)

i have just orderd mine,just thought you like the link if you have not orderd yours..here it is..http://open2.net/lifeincoldblood/poster.html.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

just got it this morning its really good.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm still waiting for mine  I ordered just after the first LICB finished, so I probably helped to clog up the system


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

i still not got mine too,


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

i got mine this morning !


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

im still waiting, sounds like there all coming now though


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

For those that have recieved it, how long did it take to arrive?


Thanks
Phil


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

A week for us


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine arrive yesterday mine has taken 2 weeks


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i havent got mine yet, ordered it last week


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday 

Probs around a week or so


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

still havent got mine


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Nore have i :cussing:


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

just over 2 weeks, but got it last night and sir david signed if dor me today. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

sam. said:


> just over 2 weeks, but got it last night and sir david signed if dor me today. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i got mine but no signature, how did you get him to sign it =[


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> i got mine but no signature, how did you get him to sign it =[


I passed it to him and said 'would you mind signing this' :whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

sam. said:


> I passed it to him and said 'would you mind signing this' :whistling2:


where?


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

meadowhall in sheffield :no1:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

havnt got mine yet  ordered it after the first program


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

Where did you meet him Sam


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

'Where did you meet him Sam'

meadowhall in sheffield :no1:


----------

